# Email testing



## The It's Man (Jan 14, 2002)

Well, the password forget mail thingy works 

I got my first e-mail as soon as I checked my mailbox and the e-mail with the new password took about a minute or two to arrive.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 15, 2002)

Oh and the subscribe to a thead works also


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 15, 2002)

It works and I got only one e-mail telling me that someone posted instead of a number of e-mails equal to the number of posts.

I don't know if that's the way it's supposed to work, but my inbox likes it


----------



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2002)

Yep, it only sends one.  Once you visit the thread, it 'resets' again, so if someone posts again after you've seen it you'll get another email.


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 15, 2002)

I noticed - works for me


----------

